
Ask HN: My new startup idea: Let hackers build for you - xstartup
So, my idea is to create a website where entrepreneurs or product owners will post their challenges along with constraints (product&#x2F;services&#x2F;requirements) and hackers will devise solutions which work within these constraints and community will vote and decide which one is best. Hackers will earn reputation and experience.<p>There are plenty of consultants offering special help. But many times you are not able to afford them or you don&#x27;t know whether consultant really has the experience they claim under their belt. Well, with my startup idea they can easily verify by looking at hacker&#x27;s history.<p>So, I need some feedback. What do you think about this idea? Do you&#x27;ve any suggestion for me?
======
mankash666
This post comes across as a diabolical plan to get quality work done for free.
There's PLENTY of validation platforms for quality of vendors (Upwork, Github
stars, etc). And if you REALLY want the best talent, there are companies like
[https://www.toptal.com](https://www.toptal.com) that guarantee quality.

Your scheme to exploit quality developers isn't practical.

Are you a developer yourself? Would you like to work for free for someone
else, for "reputation and experience" while they milk your labor for profits?

------
itamarst
I suggest you do this startup for free without getting paid, so you can
improve your reputation and experience.

------
middle-out
this isn't supposed to be snide. apologies if it comes across that way.

try switching the words (and relevant phrases) "hacker" and "business people"
to see if it still works.

as a hacker, i'm not overly optimistic that a marketer (ie. business person)
would work on my idea for "reputation" or "experience", but perhaps i'm wrong.
there are certainly hackers that work on open source, but that's probably for
different reasons.

